# The Real Deal '64 Impala RC



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It's almost finished and it's the car most of us dreamt about having...a detailed 1/24 scale ride with working hydro suspension!
This is car is a team effort of 1ofakind and me. He took care of the body work and did all the detail work I hate so much doing... :biggrin: 
A BIG Thanks to you Ryan! You will receive the ride as soon as possible to show around.  

This car features:

- detailed interior
- detailed engine
- detailed pump setup in the trunk
- stock chassis and suspension part
- real working miniature hydro system
- four pumps radio controlled

Basically this ride has it all and prolly more... :biggrin: 
It pretty much closes the gap between dancer/hopper cars and detailed rides.


Here are some pics, the finsl pics will follow soon after I completed the ride along with a videoclip.  

















First mock ups...









Stock rear suspension parts with cylinders









Cylinders installed! I wish I could find smaller/thinner tubing for the hardlines because the one I used right now looks too thick..perhaps someone knows where to get smaller tubing.









Mock up for the rear cylinder setup...I took this piece apart hundreds of times.... I'm working on this one right now to get it finished soon.









Lift off!!









One up, one down...









With the body on all done by 1ofakind from Scalelows! Thanks Homie!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Was great working on this car with you...i've got a few more pics if you want me to post them (of the finished body) that pic above wasn't quite finished, lol.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thats cool man, bring it on!

For those with questions: I can't give any details on how the setup works it's under development.


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

looking good bro cant wait for the videoclip love your attention to detail on the suspention


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*LOOKS AWESOME, I WANT ONE!!!*_


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i want one too  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

all i want to know is , are those actual cylinders?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

...


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

sweeeeet


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Yo Raiderz! Whats up!
When I worked all the bugs out of this ride I will finish your truck!


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

damm I am totally speechless
great job, 
can't wait for the video

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam that looks tight.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 19 2006, 02:12 PM~5273060
> *Thats cool man, bring it on!
> 
> For those with questions: I can't give any details on how the setup works it's under development.
> *


ok :biggrin: 

this is just mocked up of course


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i dont care how it works , is it electric or hydraulic?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

my god jeroen.........i cant believe it, you actually did it, it was just a matter of time! Im pretty sure how it works haha, but im gonne keep my mouth shut :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

can you show me how yall did yall cyclinder


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I ahve to been work on some "REAL DEAL"hydraulics my self I need to find a way to make cyclinders for my car the pumps are alittle biger than the pumps you get at walmart in those LRM cars it has has power in hte pumps it probaly have the metal cars to come off the ground quite a bit.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Apr 19 2006, 04:29 PM~5274615
> *can you show me how yall did yall cyclinder
> *



Im sure they'll keep it a secret for now until they complete the car at least :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Lookin Good


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

how is it elctric or air or hydraulic or what for them cylinders?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 19 2006, 10:52 PM~5275883
> *how is it elctric or air or hydraulic or what for them cylinders?
> *


they got hardlines and fittings..you figure it out


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 19 2006, 08:58 PM~5275939
> *they got hardlines and fittings..you figure it out
> *


id have to say some sort of oil... but the next question would be, what is the pump or w/e it is to make the oil flow.. i wanna see some pics of the pumps :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 19 2006, 11:04 PM~5276008
> *id have to say some sort of oil... but the next question would be, what is the pump or w/e it is to make the oil flow.. i wanna see some pics of the pumps :cheesy:
> *


lmao

keep dreamin


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 19 2006, 09:15 PM~5276042
> *lmao
> 
> keep dreamin
> *


shit , i wanna know too


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 19 2006, 07:58 PM~5275939
> *they got hardlines and fittings..you figure it out
> *


is there a line in there like string and its hooked up to a motor and it makes it lift the cylinder?

and a question does it move front and back and stearin or does it just lift the suspension?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It can use hardlines or hoses doesn't matter too much. I couldn't find any good hoses that made a tight enough fit. Anoyone knows where to find thinner tubing?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i still dont get it.....


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 20 2006, 07:07 AM~5276328
> *i still dont get it.....
> *


I think that's what Jeroen is trying to achieve


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Sweet. Cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Remote cables?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 20 2006, 08:16 AM~5277283
> *Remote cables?
> *


no wires..it's all Radio Controled.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

damn looks good guys! almost as nice as my 64...j/k, lol. is it me or does it look like the rear end is too far forward in one of the pics 1ofakind posted? tell me it was just mocked up and thats not how its staying  great work guys. ~JO$H~


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Apr 20 2006, 08:33 AM~5277320
> *damn looks good guys! almost as nice as my 64...j/k, lol.  is it me or does it look like the rear end is too far forward in one of the pics 1ofakind posted? tell me it was just mocked up and thats not how its staying    great work guys. ~JO$H~
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5273426


----------



## MILAS (Apr 9, 2006)

the 64 is sick as hell..nice work! uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 19 2006, 10:07 PM~5276328
> *i still dont get it.....
> *


hes a master that confuses all of us with his builds :roflmao:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

they look like little air rams..there was a air cylinder kit in the mid 90's...but didnt stay on the market long..thats what these look like..i maybe wrong though...looking good


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Apr 20 2006, 09:16 AM~5277493
> *they look like little air rams..there was a air cylinder kit in the mid 90's...but didnt stay on the market long..thats what these look like..i maybe wrong though...looking good
> *


these are all scratchbuilt  no air though


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

mini hydraulic pumps?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

well ,now we can rule out air.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS F*CKEN SWEET!!!


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

I WANT TO CRY :tears: that shit is the bomb dawg :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Tears of joy I hope.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

New lines will be used on this one, half the size of the ones used right now.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

holy batman hydros! that's insane!!! i want one!
where...erhm...where do you store your models in your house? :biggrin:


----------



## MILAS (Apr 9, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
64 dancer now...beddancer later...
aaaaaaaaa i want one...
:banghead:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i hope you guys start selling these by the holidays..lol


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 19 2006, 11:04 PM~5276304
> *It can use hardlines or hoses doesn't matter too much. I couldn't find any good hoses that made a tight enough fit. Anoyone knows where to find thinner tubing?
> *


only copper or brass, maybe


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

me too I want one how much this is very nice crazy ride


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

AMEN!!! :worship: :worship: Too bad Lindberg didn't brainstorm long enough to come up to this idea!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I give up ! I am officially retiring from building any thing else.

Thanks Jevries and 1ofaKind for putting an end to custom building !!!! :angry: 



Haha, just playin, but on the real, i bet 9 out of 10 members feel this way.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yep...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2006, 11:54 AM~5292232
> *I give up ! I am officially retiring from building any thing else.
> 
> Thanks Jevries and 1ofaKind for putting an end to custom building !!!! :angry:
> ...


Hehehe...it's gonna get even worse... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nono: 

Leave room for us.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 22 2006, 02:53 PM~5292472
> *:nono:
> 
> Leave room for us.
> *


you gotta keep up!! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 22 2006, 02:00 PM~5292506
> *you gotta keep up!!  :cheesy:
> *



Believe me, i'm trying. :biggrin:


----------



## T-bone15 (Apr 2, 2006)

what did you use for pumps??


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T-bone15_@Apr 22 2006, 02:11 PM~5292544
> *what did you use for pumps??
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Absolutely astounding sir's. Great jobs on boths parts, cant wait to see how this one functions, i really have no clue.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here are a couple more pictures i've got..





























The paint is all house of kolor. it's a custom color that i came up with using about 4 different candies. The end result is a color that flips between yellow/gold/orange depending on the angle and light. (as you can see in the first two pics)


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

bad ass grille :thumbsup:


----------



## B's Custom (Mar 31, 2006)

Damn that is a cool ass color. I just used HOK pearls that I got from Walmart in a spray can....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i still havent seen the hok here....


----------



## B's Custom (Mar 31, 2006)

They have the pearls and the candies here.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B's Custom_@Apr 22 2006, 06:03 PM~5293767
> *They have the pearls and the candies here.
> *



thats all I use anymore. Gonna try the metalspeck shit too.


----------



## B's Custom (Mar 31, 2006)

I saw the metal speck in other post. But am wondering if they have anyother color then the orange that everyone is using.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

they have blue and green also....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

let's keep on topic fellas!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 22 2006, 08:08 PM~5294369
> *let's keep on topic fellas!!
> *


10 hut , sir.... :biggrin:


----------



## B's Custom (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 22 2006, 10:33 PM~5294477
> *10 hut , sir.... :biggrin:
> *


Well damn you got us hooked on the paint issue from that bad ass job that you did. So back to the topic, when is the video coming out?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

As soon as possible. I'm gonna install new hardlines and see how the look and work. Rear cylinders are almost done.


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

well done. this is going to be a badass build. keep up the good work


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 23 2006, 09:50 AM~5295761
> *well done. this is going to be a badass build. keep up the good work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx MR. Biggs and Roger!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 22 2006, 10:48 PM~5293441
> *here are a couple more pictures i've got..
> 
> 
> ...



got the chevy same color as tropicania orange juice.....yeah!


----------



## Jalapeno (Aug 6, 2005)

thats pimpin homie, how much for the caddy i want one................... :biggrin:


----------



## B's Custom (Mar 31, 2006)

When you postin more updates homie. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I didn't have much time last week and the, damn hobbystore opens at 2pm...the time I have to go to work. And I'm still try to find the 1mm tubing.


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

I think I figured your setup out,the extra set of springs pull the a arms down witch lifts the wheels


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 22 2006, 10:05 PM~5294355
> *they have blue and green also....
> *



silver and purple too


----------



## marchinos (Dec 4, 2005)

Fantastic I dream it!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@May 3 2006, 04:36 PM~5364369
> *I think I figured your setup out,the extra set of springs pull the a arms down witch lifts the wheels
> *


what extra springs?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ok i think i know how it works. i dont think the car would be able to dump if it was real juice cause it doesnt weigh enough, so thats out of the question. the only two possible awnsers would be AIR or ELECTRIC. id liek to see it run on air , cause...well thats just cool, it could be air sense ive seen those lego cars moving on air , but if it was on air den the switch box would be big and have those lil air tanks attached and yea itll still be cool but those hoses coming out of the ass of the car wont look so hot. but sinse i see jevries is doing it , then it HAS to be electric, sinse we all kno how creative he can get with those lil servers (?) n stuff. so my guess is that those "hoses" , are THROTTLE CABLES, which are opened and closed by lil servers or motors in the trunk. 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## wiseguy808 (Feb 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@May 3 2006, 06:00 PM~5365367
> *ok i think i know how it works. i dont think the car would be able to dump if it was real juice cause it doesnt weigh enough, so thats out of the question. the only two possible awnsers would be AIR or ELECTRIC. id liek to see it run on air , cause...well thats just cool, it could be air sense ive seen those lego cars moving on air , but if it was on air den the switch box would be big and have those lil air tanks attached and yea itll still be cool but those hoses coming out of the ass of the car wont look so hot. but sinse i see jevries is doing it , then it HAS to be electric, sinse we all kno how creative he can get with those lil servers (?) n stuff. so my guess is that those "hoses" , are THROTTLE CABLES, which are opened and closed by lil servers or motors in the trunk.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


i am complety lost.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

wheres more pics of this? :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

you will never jevries setup pics ..... until he develops something better


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@May 6 2006, 03:28 AM~5379652
> *i am complety lost.....
> *


basicly...i think the working pistons either work on air or the "hoses" are actually throttle cables which the wire inside is attached to some sort of server or motor. 

thats just my guess sinse they keeping it a secret for now.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@May 7 2006, 01:47 AM~5383808
> *basicly...i think the working pistons  either work on air or the "hoses" are actually throttle cables which the wire inside is attached to some sort of server or motor.
> 
> thats just my guess sinse they keeping it a secret for now.
> *


you all just have to keep guessing


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Hehehe... :biggrin: people should know me better...I always try to come up with unconventional ideas.... :biggrin: 

By the way all systems work with electricity...air, hydros, motors, solenoids, etc.

Yo Ryan, any luck onfinding the thinner tubing? I only found it as square tubing...bummer..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 7 2006, 09:54 AM~5384585
> *Hehehe... :biggrin: people should know me better...I always try to come up with unconventional ideas.... :biggrin:
> 
> By the way all systems work with electricity...air, hydros, motors, solenoids, etc.
> ...


yea, i can order it from k&s. You said you had some other stuff you needed though?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Yup, I need some wheels too but I will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 7 2006, 11:21 AM~5384844
> *Yup, I need some wheels too but I will let you know tomorrow.
> *


ok, just pm me and let me know what all you need so we can save on shipping it.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow i was just thinking about making a super realistic car and came across this topic

i'm fucked.



jevries that is amazing work. i cannot wait to see it completed.

p.s. bring it to england for me to see  :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I really want to finish it but I need to receive and test the thinner tubing before I can put the body and all the details on.  
Thanks for compliments!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

think about it...two tubing sizes, cut at chosen scaled down stroke size of course, seal one end of the smaller tube, the bigger tube gets an air hose on one end, AKA the hydraulic hose. Put the open end of the smaller tube into the open end of the bigger tube and Viola!(I think thats how you spell it...) You have a working stroke that extends when you give air, and retracts(dumps) when you release the air. As long as you make sure your tubing sizes glide together smoothly, but still somewhat air tight, you'll be able to pose it. But... You have to know how to modify the suspension.  One of my tricks, I couldn't tell you how they did theirs... They're just some masterful motha' fucka's...


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ok so how much you sellin these for already? this is some cool shit


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 12 2006, 02:54 PM~5416646
> *think about it...two tubing sizes, cut at chosen scaled down stroke size of course, seal one end of the smaller tube, the bigger tube gets an air hose on one end, AKA the hydraulic hose. Put the open end of the smaller tube into the open end of the bigger tube and Viola!(I think thats how you spell it...) You have a working stroke that extends when you give air, and retracts(dumps) when you release the air. As long as you make sure your tubing sizes glide together smoothly, but still somewhat air tight, you'll be able to pose it. But... You have to know how to modify the suspension.   One of my tricks, I couldn't tell you how they did theirs... They're just some masterful motha' fucka's...
> *


althought that is a good idea..you would need some major weight to be able to dump the car. Perhaps on a larger scale, or a diecast it would work. 

no room for air tanks and pumps and valves and all that stuff on this ride though!!! it's fully detailed everywhere!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here are some pics to keep you guys at bay...lol.

This is when i was scratchbuilding the skirts





















I thought they came out pretty accurate.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: real nice martin ..i tought you well young ninja master :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

A multitude of colors found their way onto the body...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 12 2006, 03:51 PM~5416961
> *:thumbsup: real nice martin ..i tought you well young ninja master :biggrin:
> *


yup yup :biggrin: 

Those skirts should be up for molding and casting in the near future


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

sent the wheel wells off to the plater...they really brightened up the engine bay


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

all the chrome that was done for the car


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

post a pic of the trunk


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 12 2006, 04:02 PM~5417068
> *post a pic of the trunk
> *


i've only got this pic. 

This is when i started doing the hardlines...this sits in the middle of the trunk, and 4 batteries on each side (replicas, not for the R/C)


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You're crazy!!!! :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING VERY GOOD GUYS!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT WORK. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 12 2006, 02:05 PM~5417078
> *i've only got this pic.
> 
> This is when i started doing the hardlines...this sits in the middle of the trunk, and 4 batteries on each side (replicas, not for the R/C)
> ...


Well that setup looked like that before....it ehhh...fell on the ground....I have to repair one of the pumps and it's a bitch...


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

HOLY SHIT

How did i miss this??

You guys better be selling these sometime .. I NEED ONE :biggrin: Lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 12 2006, 01:58 PM~5417032
> *all the chrome that was done for the car
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 those pumps are badass too.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 13 2006, 02:26 AM~5419922
> *Well that setup looked like that before....it ehhh...fell on the ground....I have to repair one of the pumps and it's a bitch...
> *


yea, it was a bitch to do the first time, lol


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

They are powered by nuclear fission.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 13 2006, 03:04 PM~5422662
> *yea, it was a bitch to do the first time, lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I will do my best.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## T-bone15 (Apr 2, 2006)

how are those pumps radio controlled i dont see how??? 
but it is bad a$$ :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T-bone15_@May 17 2006, 08:36 PM~5448630
> *how are those pumps radio controlled i dont see how???
> but it is bad a$$ :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

updates?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nah, not yet...it's hard to find the 1/32 tubing perhaps I will go with the 1/16 and finish this one.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i wouldn't worry about the tubin so much j


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm gonna work on it later on this week.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm gonna keep winking


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jun 6 2006, 06:11 AM~5560159
> *i'm gonna keep winking
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

a true sign of jevries is a wink at the end of a messgae


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Lol .. I've noticed that lately .. Its his signiture emotion


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: dang, I broke the rule.... :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

updates?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

this is a bad mofo!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Guys, I'm going to start working on it very soon! Need to finish Beto's rides first.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 28 2006, 11:23 PM~5862339
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :0
> *


i know what your thinking..but no, that kit is WAY too big for a 1/24 scale. this car was all scratchbuilt


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam that car is so badd.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Aug 2 2006, 09:22 AM~5887610
> *hey bro looks good!!! what did u use foir rims and tires, do u have part #'s? thanx pm me!
> *


Get em from scalelows.com pegasus rims part number is 1109.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

thats clean man...... keep up the good work.......... :worship:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

keep us posted


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

No prob, I will! :thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:worship: whats next?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

One that does it all inc. steering and rolling... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 2 2006, 11:18 AM~6288219
> *One that does it all inc. steering and rolling... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


for sale?


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

updates!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Oct 2 2006, 03:35 PM~6290422
> *updates!
> *


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

anything you gotta get out and say vegas


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

THAT IS ONE TIGHT SETUP :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 2 2006, 03:05 PM~6290156
> *for sale?
> *


Nope exhibition only.... :biggrin: 
Updates....yeah, I know, I know...soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Jevries, what we really need is a video man. Just at least a little 10 second sample on that thing raising, dumping, 3 wheeling, possibly even hopping man.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I know, I know... :biggrin: The car is not even put together right now had to made many changes too make it work and look at it's best. I will start finishing this ride within two weeks.  ...believe me it's worth the wait... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 2 2006, 11:29 PM~6293509
> *Nope exhibition only.... :biggrin:
> Updates....yeah, I know, I know...soon. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

Are you sure you did the work J? I really think Joelle had more to do with it. LOL


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

ttt for my old homie j


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm working on the car right now.....have to redo the whole setup.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

say pimpin u do some bad ass work. let me know when u start selling some of them :biggrin:  That's every model lovers dream model. paint, r/c, full detail and work hyro's! Can i get an AMEN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks killer guys..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx guys!
I hate doing all the detailing and painting, I simply don't have the patience for doing those jobs, so I'm glad 1ofakind from Scalelows helped me out. 
When the model is finished it will be shipped to the US so he can showcase the car and enter contests.
When I worked out all the buggs I will defintly build some more. The old school Nissan Z-rack beddancer is going to be over the top.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Jevriesssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## oobxlr8r (Aug 21, 2006)

here is what a bud and I have been working on. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, but my slr was at home. I remember posting a question about real suspension hydros and that struck up a convo about this thing. Well me and a friend got inspired. here is what we got, just a sneak peak. No pumps or dumps and as of right now the rear is the only thing working but it works...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks like your cylinder is a little bent at the top, lol.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Is this the design that works on air?  Can't see too much on the pic, hopefully we see more of this!!


----------



## oobxlr8r (Aug 21, 2006)

Yup it works on air and gasoline. You gotta watch out cause the fire might burn your eyebrows. Oh and by the way, the "cylinder isn't bent, it just isn't straight, but that's just part of the operation. As far as seeing more, i'll have to see how to front comes along. I like the operation of the rear, better than the Ubar setup i couldn't get to work like the legs we used to use back in the day. 



> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 14 2006, 11:40 AM~6368031
> *Is this the design that works on air?   Can't see too much on the pic, hopefully we see more of this!!
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

this thing get stepped on or what, wheres the updates of this :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hes gonna be working on it when hes in Beijing or somewhere I believe---that and the zrack bed dancer nissan hardbody.......

I WANNA SEE SOME PICS TOO!!!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 3 2006, 03:46 AM~6294464
> *I know, I know... :biggrin:  The car is not even put together right now had to made many changes too make it work and look at it's best. I will start finishing this ride within two weeks.  ...believe me it's worth the wait... :biggrin:
> *


its been more then 2 weeks  

just sayin'...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Way more than 2 weeks.... :biggrin: Still working on it.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Any update pics at least? I've been so anxious to see the end of this car!!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 21 2006, 06:23 AM~6609617
> *Any update pics at least? I've been so anxious to see the end of this car!!!
> *


x-2

if it works, I'll pay top dollar for it :biggrin: if your willing to sale it


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 22 2006, 06:40 AM~6616551
> *x-2
> 
> if it works, I'll pay top dollar for it  :biggrin: if your willing to sale it
> *




just curious to about how much you would consider top dollar for this car would be??!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I paid 250 for the caprice hopper built by jevries, and it is NOWHERE near as nice as the real deal----I agree with you, Id pay 500 for it, but I dont have more than that to spare for more models right now----but id value it as priceless if I were J, I doubt any offer will take it from his hands


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

Id pay around 1000-1500 for that(including 5 yrs of service and repair)


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

just checking, not a bad offer---but 5 yrs of service and repair would probably be a long shot, u could most likely do most of it yourself----its about time someone makes a worth while offer on here for well built stuff homie!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 22 2006, 06:40 AM~6616551
> *x-2
> 
> if it works, I'll pay top dollar for it  :biggrin: if your willing to sale it
> *


Oh, it works that's for sure... :biggrin: The steeringlinkage is a [email protected]#$ tho..:biggrin:
The Real Deal is basically a testcase to see how it all works. I will be working on new smaller setups next year that have a similar operation, technically more advanced/simplified but easier to work with.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 22 2006, 03:03 PM~6619179
> *Oh, it works that's for sure... :biggrin: The steeringlinkage is a [email protected]#$ tho..:biggrin:
> The Real Deal is basically a testcase to see how it all works. I will be working on new smaller setups next year that have a similar operation, technically more advanced/simplified but easier to work with.
> *


i finnaly found out how to do thanks to my daddy


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 22 2006, 03:04 PM~6619201
> *i finnaly found out how to do thanks to my daddy*


 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 22 2006, 03:04 PM~6619201
> *i finnaly found out how to do thanks to my daddy
> *


 :biggrin: Good luck bro! :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

it won't bounce but it can do 3 wheel and raise the front up


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 22 2006, 03:12 PM~6619259
> *it won't bounce but it can do 3 wheel and raise the front up
> *




pics? vids?


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

Is it done yet post I cant want to see it


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

ok i got to ask my aunt


----------



## 59ridah (Nov 26, 2006)

J,
Bro you build the best stuff any modeler can imagine. puttin hydro's in little car and making look real. hope to see it in the stores, in hawaii :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Could it be sewing thred wraped around the servos and ran through the tubing and tied to the cylinder that pull it up and down? :dunno: 


or they built a shrinking machin like in honey i shrunk the kids and built a show car in the garage then shrunk it :roflmao:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I presented a 1/12 version ( the yellow '57) of this setup in Hong Kong this year...the feeling I got was that they didn't care too much if it has a real looking suspension, fake engine, complete interior, etc....all that matters to them is that it moves and that it can be produced for a nickle and a dime.
The only guy that really was interested was the GM licensor although his reply was....what to bring out in the following years? Since this ride basically has it all....kinda strange argument.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 27 2006, 11:50 PM~6649932
> *
> or they built a shrinking machin like in honey i shrunk the kids and built a show car in the garage then shrunk it :roflmao:
> *


:ugh: :ugh:


















































:twak:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

atleast the guy who showed interest had merit!!! who cares what anyone else thinks bro, ur a genious


----------



## oobxlr8r (Aug 21, 2006)

j man where you at on this thing, have i missed the update post???


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Cooool.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oobxlr8r_@Dec 3 2006, 04:52 PM~6686347
> *j man where you at on this thing, have i missed the update post???
> *


Right now it's sitting in it's box waiting to get finished...work, work, work...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 28 2006, 06:05 AM~6650025
> *I presented a 1/12 version ( the yellow '57) of this setup in Hong Kong this year
> *



damn you found one finally after ten years .... 

post some pics ... damn it took me that long to just figure out the rims .. 

whats up jeveries


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

update???


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hes said before that hes not gonna be working on it quite yet, when he goes on his trip he will work on both this and his real deal z rack nissan


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 3 2007, 05:13 AM~6886779
> *hes said before that hes not gonna be working on it quite yet, when he goes on his trip he will work on both this and his real deal z rack nissan
> *


Actually, J got on the plane to Bangkok the 30th or 31st of december. But I haven't seen him online since...

J, if you read this, I got that tubing for the Real Deal, but never got a reply on that 2nd PM. I need your address in Bangkok so I can ship it out to you


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Bump, for lack of something better to say for such great work... 

I've been doing some sideline discussion about this project and I'm way impressed... :cheesy:


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 un-beleivable-------------i'm speech-less. ryan nice job! the body looks beautiful, J, your a magician.........abra-ca-dabra! how much time you figure you got in that one?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

it looks killer you two,

jevries i have a shitload of questions ill be pm'n ya,

1ofakind already knows if i have a question ill ask him anytime,


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Oh no...not the shitload again! :biggrin: 

I've brought this ride with me to Asia and it is still sitting in it's box...After the big car show over here I will finally finish it.

Too much time doing nothing went into this one... :biggrin: Serious this ride should have been completed at least a year ago...so you see guys always finish what your working on!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 24 2007, 04:14 AM~7541658
> *Oh no...not the shitload again! :biggrin:
> 
> I've brought this ride with me to Asia and it is still sitting in it's box...After the big car show over here I will finally finish it.
> ...


just finish the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

What are you using to power the cylinders? Air?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Apr 16 2007, 08:21 PM~7705903
> *What are you using to power the cylinders? Air?
> *


thats one of them secrets ull never know, and no there is no air in it that i know of, their motors that are placed in the trunk, the rest is a mystery...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 16 2007, 07:37 PM~7706007
> *thats one of them secrets ull never know, and no there is no air in it that i know of, their motors that are placed in the trunk, the rest is a mystery...
> *


in the trunk? really?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 16 2007, 08:39 PM~7706019
> *in the trunk? really?
> *


hidden up in the trunk towards the seats, kinda in the trunk, i know its hidin tho


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Working on it like crazy, hope to have it work tommorow...than I need to strt working on some details and redo the pump setup.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 16 2007, 10:08 PM~7706802
> *Working on it like crazy, hope to have it work tommorow...than I need to strt working on some details and redo the pump setup.
> *


yes about time.. redo the pump setup again wont this be like the 3rd time, lol


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 16 2007, 07:16 PM~7706910
> *yes about time.. redo the pump setup again wont this be like the 3rd time, lol
> *


The rear working pump setup I redid at least 5 times... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 16 2007, 10:20 PM~7706928
> *The rear working pump setup I redid at least 5 times... :biggrin:
> *


i knew u did one of them alot, lol atleast i know if its been redone it didnt meet its standards, now its just gonna be the extra jaw drop afterwards


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

This kills me cause..... I got a working system to opperate the cylinders but can't get the geomentry right on the front double wishbones. is there a chassis out there that anybody knows about that actualy has correct gemoentry. I can't find one that is proper in that the upper and lowers won't move together and end up in the right place at the top and bottom of travel. I have cut several apart and always end up with stuff that don't move right :angry:     


Miloh.


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Apr 18 2007, 12:27 PM~7720987
> *This kills me cause..... I got a working system to opperate the cylinders but can't get the geomentry right on the front double wishbones. is there a chassis out there that anybody knows about that actualy has correct gemoentry. I can't find one that is proper in that the upper and lowers won't move together and end up in the right place at the top and bottom of travel. I have cut several apart and always end up with stuff that don't move right :angry:
> Miloh.
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Apr 18 2007, 01:27 PM~7720987
> *This kills me cause..... I got a working system to opperate the cylinders but can't get the geomentry right on the front double wishbones. is there a chassis out there that anybody knows about that actualy has correct gemoentry. I can't find one that is proper in that the upper and lowers won't move together and end up in the right place at the top and bottom of travel. I have cut several apart and always end up with stuff that don't move right :angry:
> Miloh.
> *



Can't you just make some a-arms out of styrene?


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Apr 19 2007, 05:30 PM~7729847
> *Can't you just make some a-arms out of styrene?
> *


i think he said that he made them but the top and bottom a-arms arent moving right together.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

well duh , wheres the moog ball joints , it will never work with those stocks..... lol...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Apr 19 2007, 05:02 PM~7730436
> *i think he said that he made them but the top and bottom a-arms arent moving right together.
> *


Oh :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well ya could do working a-arms, without the ball joint, but it wont turn 

it will go up and down tho :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh shit, i contradict myself.... you can make it turn... ill get a MS paint pic ehre to explain what im talkin...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the arms on the real deal work fine, i don't see what the problem is


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Apr 18 2007, 01:27 PM~7720987
> *This kills me cause..... I got a working system to opperate the cylinders but can't get the geomentry right on the front double wishbones. is there a chassis out there that anybody knows about that actualy has correct gemoentry. I can't find one that is proper in that the upper and lowers won't move together and end up in the right place at the top and bottom of travel. I have cut several apart and always end up with stuff that don't move right :angry:
> Miloh.
> *



does this help miloh?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 19 2007, 08:20 PM~7732126
> *the arms on the real deal work fine, i don't see what the problem is
> *



i was talkin to miloh... i shouldve stated that... LOL :biggrin:

you really think a lil kid like me would try and prove the master himself (jevries) on stuff liek this? LOL, i would never try uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I extended the uppers a bit so it travels a bit further. But basically it comes down to positioning the arms right and use ball joint like setups.

Worked for two days on the car, tried 2 ways of making the rear lift but I'm stil not satisfied...gonna work on it today.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 19 2007, 09:42 PM~7732766
> *I extended the uppers a bit so it travels a bit further. But basically it comes down to positioning the arms right and use ball joint like setups.
> 
> Worked for two days on the car, tried 2 ways of making the rear lift but I'm stil not satisfied...gonna work on it today.
> *



Update??

I've been working on some small cylinder since I was a kid but never finished the project.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Ehhh...Soon? :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

cant wait to see it done.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 01:44 AM~8403592
> *cant wait to see it done.
> *


I can't wait either!! It's been 2 years almost! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

cant wait :biggrin: if you were to sell you stuff to radio shaqe or somthing ,you would be a millionair the first week :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 27 2007, 12:22 PM~8406475
> *cant wait :biggrin: if you were to sell you stuff to radio shaqe or somthing ,you would be a millionair the first week :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


Problem is, the toy industrty isn't interested anymore in lowriders...sucks.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea its stuck on stupid ass donks....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 28 2007, 12:37 AM~8411687
> *yea its stuck on stupid ass donks....
> *


The industry floats on trends...I had an whole plan on creating a nice lowrider toy scene...still have.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i hope so..... if they made the paint on the lowriders better like the donks maybe they'd sell better


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

lowriders will never die, just slow down. but be sure that it IS coming back.  

keep doin what your doin', "True Rida's" never let it die.


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 19 2006, 11:57 AM~5273021
> *It's almost finished and it's the car most of us dreamt about having...a detailed 1/24 scale ride with working hydro suspension!
> This is car is a team effort of 1ofakind and me. He took care of the body work and did all the detail work I hate so much doing... :biggrin:
> A BIG Thanks to you Ryan! You will receive the ride as soon as possible to show around.
> ...


what happend to the pics?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Changed server a while back and these pics prolly weren't copied with it.


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

your website is cool. when you gonna update with some new goodies?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Oct 29 2007, 01:24 PM~9107395
> *your website is cool. when you gonna update with some new goodies?
> *


I worked on it last weekend, it's such a lot of work to get everything done in the way I like it....pictures, graphics, stories, placement, etc.
I hope to have at least a glimpse of new stuff up and running by next week but I can't promise.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 30 2007, 03:47 AM~9112211
> *I worked on it last weekend, it's such a lot of work to get everything done in the way I like it....pictures, graphics, stories, placement, etc.
> I hope to have at least a glimpse of new stuff up and running by next week but I can't promise.
> *


i hear that all the time.. picky man picky man :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

J, i got a sweet idea.. throw like a game on your site, where we can play with the real deal.. like were really hittin the switches :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2007, 02:05 AM~9112252
> *J, i got a sweet idea.. throw like a game on your site, where we can play with the real deal.. like were really hittin the switches :0
> *


 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 30 2007, 01:05 AM~9112252
> *J, i got a sweet idea.. throw like a game on your site, where we can play with the real deal.. like were really hittin the switches :0
> *


OK....within a year or two there will be new updates! :biggrin:

To show you guys I'm def working on it...here's a glimpse of what the new style looks like:
Jevries videos

Note most of the links don't work...yet.


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

your like me jevries, you must be sweating wearing all those jackets everyday! artist, webmaster, modeler, etc.. I'm a producer, video editor, engineer, manager, bla bla bla...no time to finish stuff. sites lookin good. now come on with real deal caddy, we waitng patiently..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

THanks bro! Glad you understand!


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 19 2006, 01:15 PM~5273426
> *ok  :biggrin:
> 
> this is just mocked up of course
> ...




:worship: :worship:


----------

